# SURAKARTA | The Park (Mall - Hotel - Office Park - Convention Center - Shop Houses) | U/C



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

THE PARK | Mall | Hotel | Office Park | Convention Center | Shop Houses | U/C


























































































​


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Latest Update*



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Progress 02 Juli 2012 (sorry it's too late to post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thekonil said:


> Proyeknya Rapet banget :bash: , mau mblusuk juga sulit hno:
> 
> *July 6, 2012*​
> cuma dari depan doank :
> ...





Dicca said:


> *The Park, 6 Juli 2012*
> sepertine jalan memeng diubah agak keselatan dari sebelumnya,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update July 9th 2012



bonzmahardika said:


> *The Park Mall 9 Juli 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

tower crane



bonzmahardika said:


> *Crane semakin tinggi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

2nd tower crane



bonzmahardika said:


> *2 nd tower crane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaggy_Solo (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.. The crane tower is so big..!!? Bigger then the other project before in Solobaru area I guess..


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update by July 14th 2012



Dicca said:


> *THE PARK SOLO, 14 Juli 2012*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update by July 16th 2012



M.I.A.N said:


> *The Park Solo Baru*
> 
> *16 July 2012 SORE*​


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Night view of this project



atmada said:


> gak keluar mas gambarnya. Saya coba keluarin ya gambarnya. Btw, selamat datang di SSC..keep posting update terus ya :cheers1:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

More rendering



Ngrookeeyanto said:


> *Diperbesar....biar enak buat diamati dan dipelajari lalu dikomentari.....!!*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update on this project



AzraelDana said:


> *The Park, 27-07-2012*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

another projects around the Park Mall



atmada said:


> Saya bantu keluarin gambarnya ya *om*. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Latest update on this project



M.I.A.N said:


> *dibuang sayang The Park 30 July 2012 SORE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AzraelDana said:


> Nambahin pic yaa :colgate: tadi kebetulan liwat ThePark
> 
> *The Park, 30-07-2012*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

the progress



M.I.A.N said:


> *THE PARK 5 agustus 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adjie_putrasolo said:


> Waduh pada nggosipin saya
> 
> Nih hasil manjat motornya MIAN (sisi utara), yg lebih jelasnya lagi yg dari sisi selatan.. menyusul yaa..


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update...



M.I.A.N said:


> PA nya ilang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Latest Rendering*




























Ground Floor









Lower Ground









First Floor









Second Floor









Gallery Mall









Office Park


















MasterPlan


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update

*latest update*



M.I.A.N said:


> *Update 16 Oktober 2012*
> 
> *1. MALL*
> 
> ...





M.I.A.N said:


> Iseng-iseng Saja
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Updates!!



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Progress 24 November 2012 taken from FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

again.... :banana: :banana: :banana:



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Progress 24 November 2012 taken from The Park Solo's facebook
> *
> The Atrium & The Void*
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

and agaiinnn.... :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:



Shaggy_Solo said:


> *The Showroom #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

